# Forge World Releases 22nd March.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Legion Mark IV Outrider Squadron












> Outrider squadrons are mechanised Space Marine reconnaissance squads who take to the field of battle mounted on ruggedly-constructed ground bikes. Equipped with twin-linked bolters, often augmented with heavier firepower in the form of melta-guns, flamers or plasma guns, Outriders are used for rapid encirclement as well as hit-and-run attacks against targets of opportunity behind enemy lines. Their chief advantage is speed and mobility, their bikes enabling them to cover ground far faster than infantry, and to go where heavier vehicles cannot.
> 
> The Legion MkIV Outrider Squadron contains three complete resin and plastic kits, allowing this potent Fast Attack option to be added to a Space Marine Legion force or fielded as a Bike Squadron in many Codex armies. Each model has two weapon options: twin-linked bolters, or plasma guns and they are fully compatible with our range of Space Marine and Legion accessories.
> 
> These models are available to pre-order now and will be despatched from the 5th of April. Models designed by Phil Stutcinskas.


Was £60 for the set of three, now £45. Much better looking then the normal Space Marine bikes IMO.


Legion Roter Cannon Set












> Resin upgrade set containing five Rotor cannons and ammunition packs and one optional scanner unit. To build a Legion Tactical Support Squad using the rules in Betrayal, combine these weapon sets with our MkII, MkIII or MkIV Space Marine armour sets or our MkII, MkIII or MkIV Legion armour sets.
> 
> Models designed by Will Hayes. Available to pre-order now for despatch from the 5th of April.



Legion Plasma Gun Set












> Resin upgrade set containing ten Plasma guns. To build a Legion Tactical Support Squad using the rules in Betrayal, combine these weapon sets with our MkII, MkIII or MkIV Space Marine armour sets or our MkII, MkIII or MkIV Legion armour sets.
> 
> Models designed by Will Hayes. Available to pre-order now for despatch from the 5th of April.




Legion Metla Gun Set












> Resin upgrade set containing 10 Melta guns. To build a Legion Tactical Support Squad using the rules in Betrayal, combine these weapon sets with our MkII, MkIII or MkIV Space Marine armour sets or our MkII, MkIII or MkIV Legion armour sets.
> 
> Models designed by Will Hayes. Available to pre-order now for despatch from the 5th of April.



Legion Flamer Set












> Resin upgrade set containing ten Flamers. To build a Legion Tactical Support Squad using the rules in Betrayal, combine these weapon sets with our MkII, MkIII or MkIV Space Marine armour sets or our MkII, MkIII or MkIV Legion armour sets.
> 
> Models designed by Will Hayes. Available to pre-order now for despatch from the 5th of April.




Necron Tomb complex Set












> This online exclusive bundle comprises four of Blake Spence’s Necron Tomb Citadel Tiles and four plastic Necron Monoliths. This creates a 4’ by 4’ (122cm by 122cm) playing area, which can extend a standard Realm of Battle gaming table. The Necron Tomb Complex bundle is exclusively available online, and can be pre-ordered now for despatch from Friday 5th April.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hell that Necron tomb field is awesome! Like the Outriders too.


LotN


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The bikes look awesome. Given the rarity of BA bikers, they could certainly still have some of these lying around. But dear god, the Necron bundle is insane. It looks great but is so pricey. Plus, what would I do with 4 Monoliths? Other than Reserve/Teleport shenanigans of course.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Good looking Space Marie bikers!?? My Dark Angels will love this...

Edit: Fuck, my wallet will hate this.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

LOVE those bikes and they'd make an excellent use for 'black knights' equivalent... but, and i'm not normally one to complain about price, BUT £60 is rather alot for a resin/plastic combi kit. IIRC the Ork Nobz are around 40

Still, i may well end up buying


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Oh my. Those bikes are almost enough to make me want to dig up that White Scars bike army idea again....though the cost per model is WORSE it'd look friggin' sweet. Maybe when I win the lottery....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GrizBe said:


>


Dear sweet jesus! :shok:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry but I don't like the bikes, 

They look too much like the scibor bikes which I'm not a fan of.

Quite like the plasma guns though


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Barnster said:


> Sorry but I don't like the bikes,


I'm not keen on the weapons being so low, but that's my only grumble to be honest.

Loving the Rotary Cannons :crazy:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Barnster said:


> Sorry but I don't like the bikes,
> 
> They look too much like the scibor bikes which I'm not a fan of.
> 
> Quite like the plasma guns though


I like them but your right they do look like bikes made by several other companies. 
Puppetswar do these ones 









Scibor do these










and maxmini do these.









Whilst they're not identical they are all light bikes compared to the older SM bikes and most are a darn sight cheaper too.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Tempting to get the Bikes and paint them Tron-style. The Tomb Complex looks frickin' sweet.

Midnight


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I have to say I'm not a huge fan of these new/old bikes, they look like something out of Judge Dredd to me, I prefer the old/new ones. Love those weapon packs though, especially the plasma guns. That Cron complex is just insane!

No news on more IA12, Jac is sad.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

I've said it before. But that complex, painted right, would be fantastic for Lizardmen.....


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The bikes look shit. They remind me of those biker robots in the last Terminator movie. The rotor cannons are too long and spindly. The only thing that I'd be interested in is the plasma guns.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> I have to say I'm not a huge fan of these new/old bikes, they look like something out of Judge Dredd to me, I prefer the old/new ones. Love those weapon packs though, especially the plasma guns. That Cron complex is just insane!
> 
> No news on more IA12, Jac is sad.


Psssst GW bikes are ripped off from the judge dread comics thats why they look like them


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> Psssst GW bikes are ripped off from the judge dread comics thats why they look like them


Sorry I should have made that clearer, I mean the bikes from the latest film.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

FW has an awesome way of taking GW kits and mashing way cooler stuff onto them.

I enjoy basically everything they put out...though maybe a 4x4 table made up of identically terrain-ed pieces could have been thought through a bit more. Seems a little lackluster for FW.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

I won't be bankrupting myself by buying any of this stuff, but man does that new bike look cool!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> judge dread


what, the singer? :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> what, the singer? :grin:


Two packs of bikes and you'd have your Big Six :laugh:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I've never been a fan of SM bikes and those bad boys haven't gone even a short way to converting me...

I do like the rotor cannon set though, yet more ability to recreate the art in HH Collected visions.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Now if I could only get some corvus armour bikers I would be skint, so please don't make any forgeworld :angel:


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cheers GrimzagGorwazza now i'm going to ave to get a Scibor bike to lead my new forgeworld bike squad i'm about to order


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If only Rotor Cannons weren't so shit in game. I'm seriously wanting to do a massive heavy weapons company with the Auto and Rotor Cannons, along with the Heavy Bolters etc. Missile Launchers and Lascannons pre-Heresy look like ass, so not too fussed about that.

As ever, I hate the Flamers/Meltas/Plasma's. Bikes. Eh, not too sure over.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the bikes have droped in price by £15 to £45 for 3


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> the bikes have droped in price by £15 to £45 for 3


OMG! GW lowering prices!? :shok:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

They've dropped the prices of the gun sets too... Rotor was £15, now £12, and the other were £12, now £11.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> They've dropped the prices of the gun sets too... Rotor was £15, now £12, and the other were £12, now £11.


The new cost of the bikes is a lot better (about $60USD for 3, it's a $15USD more than the plastic option but on the other hand that's probably the resin parts cost on top of the original kits which isn't that bad when you split it up it's a $5 conversion kit for each bike.).

It's making it a lot more tempting to jump into those White Scars. Well I've got time to think about it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Doelago said:


> OMG! GW lowering prices!? :shok:


Technically, no :laugh:

This makes me a happy badger though :grin:


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Those bikes look so much better than the current GW ones. Also the ones that gimzag gorrwazza suggested look interesting as a cheaper option but I would go forge world personally


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll be getting a pack of Rotary Cannons just so I can replace every guy currently packing a Heavy Bolter with a much more awesome looking model.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sethis said:


> I'll be getting a pack of Rotary Cannons just so I can replace every guy currently packing a Heavy Bolter with a much more awesome looking model.


That's as good a reason as any :laugh:


----------

